#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Shell Documents

## nomanfahmi

Has anyone got any of the following Shell documents?



Opportunity Framing Facilitators Handbook (2000-5547)
Value Engineering Guidelines
Lessons Learned and Best Practice Guide
Benchmarking Guidelines
Benchmarking for Capital Ventures
Cost Engineering Guideline for Projects
SIEP/SEPIV Contracting & Procurement Process Description & Guidelines (97-5269/5271) 
EPC Contract Evaluation Methodology
Procedure for Investigation & Reporting of Incidents
Management of Organisational & Process Change Guide
Audit and Review Management System
Guidelines for Technical Review Process
Multi-Project Engineering Review
Conceptual Definition Deliverables 
Guidelines for the preparation of a Basis for Design Document 


Guideline for Preparation of a Project Specification Document 
Preparation of a Design Data Book 
Detailed Design Deliverables 
Commissioning Manual 
Commissioning Procedures Index 
Decommissioning Process Manual 
Guidelines for Design & Management of Production Measurement Systems (EP 2000-5608)See More: Shell Documents

----------


## mirro

ple@ze $h@re

----------


## driftshade

i need too, thanks

----------


## orbawy

please share.

----------


## saverr

please share if someone has this.

----------


## willyokere

Please share if you have these documents. Thanks in advance

----------


## yogacruise

Dear,

Please send to my email: yogacruise@gmail.com. thank you

----------


## Arthur007

Thanks. My email is Lingbao.Xu@gmail.com

----------


## soebadri

please share ....

----------


## k.fatahi

Has anyone got any of the above Shell documents?

----------

